# Johns Mtn. Open week



## debo (Feb 23, 2011)

Got drawn for Johns opening week of Turkey Season any one else.


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 23, 2011)

put in for it didnt get drawn. should be a great week to be on the mtn if the weather stays like it has been here lately good luck and be safe


----------



## debo (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

rejected. i was on the first hunt last year and killed a gobbler on the 3rd day. great hunt!


----------



## RustyJeep (Feb 25, 2011)

I was rejected too.  This leaves me with 3 turkey rejections and hoping that fuel prices calm down so I can go somewhere with different scenery next year.  Good luck Debo!


----------



## Huntfish53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I got drawn for the 2nd week.... April 2-8th.... How's the hunting this week????


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Mar 29, 2011)

Only 2 toms been kill as of this afternoon.


----------



## debo (Mar 29, 2011)

Had birds gobbling Sun& Mon and missed one Sunday want be going back till Friday got to work some.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hopefully you guys will save some for me..... I called up my first bird on John's Mtn 3-4 years ago, but it was a jake..... I may try that same area next week.....


----------



## debo (Mar 30, 2011)

Try Chestnut Mtn area


----------

